# DCC to DC - Proto 2000 SW8/9/1200



## Bridgewater Valley RR (Dec 24, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I have a used Proto 2000 SW 800 DCC w/sound. My layout is DC and despite having a lone DCC Rapido F9A in my fleet, which I run occasionally by simply bringing the throttle up to about 50%, which engages the sound for the prime mover, and off she goes, I want to convert this switcher back to DC.

This Proto2000 is proving to be difficult with operation on a DC setup. The sound for the prime mover starts up with the throttle put to about 50%, but I literally have to ramp it up to 100% to get her rolling, and even then, just crawling along, she comes to an absolute standstill altogether in less than a few seconds. Might even be shorting out.

So before I fry the decoder, can someone lead me through converting this DCC switcher to DC? I read in a previous forum post that it might be as simple as disconnecting a few plugs, but something tells me it's not quite that simple. 

In future layouts I may venture into DCC, so I don't want to make the conversion irreparable. Photos of the shell and the top of the decoder are below.



















Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Looks to me like you have A BIG JOB in front of you.

The board that's in there looks to be a dedicated dcc board -- no "converting it back" to DC. This was probably done due to space limitations. I could be wrong.

If you want a "plain ol' DC" board, then it looks like you're going to have to dig up a DC-only (or perhaps DC with an 8-pin plug) board, if one can be found.

And then "rip the old board out", and get re-wired with the DC board. This may require replacing lead wires to the trucks as well.

Do you really want to do that?

I don't know how hard these are to find in that paint scheme, but it might actually be easier (and preferable) to just buy a "DC version" of that same engine, and use that instead...


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

How "used" is irrelevant? A Proto 2K is at least 15 years old.

Just from your picture, that worm gear looks pretty cruddy. Have you cleaned and lubricated the drive components? That may fix your speed issue. It's pretty normal for a sound decoder not to respond until about half throttle in DC, but it should start moving shortly after that. Also check your electrical contacts.


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

I don’t know what crud you’re seeing. That worm is almost too clean. 
Still, wouldn’t hurt to get deep inside for a cleanout and relube.


----------



## Bridgewater Valley RR (Dec 24, 2021)

Thanks for your replies, gents. I'll take it apart and give it a clean and lube to see if that improves the momentum issue. I bought it used and the guy basically threw it in for free with another switcher I got that is running just fine.

I may just keep it and use it on a future DCC layout if it still proves to be problematic after the cleaning.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

kilowatt62 said:


> I don’t know what crud you’re seeing. That worm is almost too clean.
> Still, wouldn’t hurt to get deep inside for a cleanout and relube.


Maybe picture quality or display quality. Looks to me like there are some pieces of something down in it.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

*OP:*
_"I may just keep it and use it on a future DCC layout if it still proves to be problematic after the cleaning."_

Since you got it cheap enough, this might be the best policy. Just set it aside "for future use".

Otherwise, you might have to take out the dcc stuff, put DC stuff in, and then someday in the future try to remove the DC and then squeeze the dcc stuff BACK IN. More hassle than it's worth...!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Looks pretty good to me…..


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> Looks pretty good to me…..


So you're gonna go back and find a 3 week old thread where I posted something, and try to pick a fight, make me look bad, whatever? That's just sad. I have a lot of respect for your knowledge of the hobby, but my respect for your intellectual abilities and the kind of person you are diminishes by the day.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

What’s sad is the fact that you are so paranoid…..I merely posted a slightly enlarged photo to maybe help people see the area better, so they can make up their own minds about the condition of the gear…..hardly an attack…..

And I just stumbled upon this thread….I missed it when it was fresher, or I would have done the same thing anyway, so…..

Believe me, you’d know when I decide to attack, but this ain’t it…..take a chill pill and relax….


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

No, there would have to be some actual threat of some harm to make me paranoid.... 

It doesn't reflect badly on me, no matter what. I was wrong here; I have been wrong before, and will be again. Though your explanation doesn't pass muster, coming from one of the 4 people with more posts than I have, I'll take it at face value.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I’m so sorry my “explanation” does not suit your needs….but then again, I owe you nothing, so let’s move on then, shall we….?


----------

